# Cat issue



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi. Firstly I apologise to the mods for putting this here...I know strictly it belongs elsewhere but I do feel a bit intruder-ish in some of the other forums on this site. Plus at the moment it is hypothetical. I know people on here that's all.

Anyhow my sister has a Mormon(sp!) friend who is due to be called up for his mission soon. Basically this involves going to the US for 2 years...despite having a 3 yo brother in care who relies on him for regular contact...but oh no he doesn't care. ANYWAYS........he has a 16yo cat who obviously can't go with him and he told my sister he was going to get her PTS!!!! Not even attempting to rehome her. Anyways she has said she will take her on at least till she can find a home for her. I believe 16 is old for a cat and my sister is in no pets rented accomodation so I think it almost inevitable that this cat will need a home for the last few years of its life. 

Just wondered....in this hypothetical (at the moment) situation would there be anyone who could help. I know there are cat rescues but I just feel sorry for the poor thing.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww sorry cant help but didnt want to read an run hope you find a good home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

2lisa2 said:


> aww sorry cant help but didnt want to read an run hope you find a good home


Thanks hun!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Would love to, but I'm already full to burst with 4 strutting around the house 
Im guessing people don't know about it being in the flat? x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor kitty, i cant offer any help im afraid (dont think my parents would aprove if the cat numbers multiplied, was lucky my dad agreed to moggy :lol but didnt want to read and run 

hope you can sort something for little kitty


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't have any more cat's as I'm allergic to the one I've currently got, but have you tried the cats protection? I think some of them will take on older cats and foster them out to people who can look after them.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

You have put up ads online and everything yeah? 
And CP are great with older cats:thumbsup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If this becomes a reality ... If you can't keep her or find a home with someone you KNOW and TRUST, do call local cat rescues, your vet can give you numbers or look online.

Many cat rescues will take on older cats and it is possible to find them homes, some people will take on an oldie and most seem to settle well. At 16 this cat will really need (unless recently done) a vet check before re-homing as older cats may often develop kidney and thyroid problems, also a dental.

Anyone taking an older cat on privately would need to be aware that they will *possibly* be taking on a decent sized vet bill too, so would need to keep this in mind. Obviously if she was re-homed via a good rescue, this would be all sorted by them.

On a positive note, at 16, she could live for several more happy and healthy years, so hopefully a special home can be found if needed 

Do ask for this to be posted in cat chat, you'll get a better response there!

Hope all is well


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aaww the poor cat  I guess the only thing about having it go into a rescue is that it may be hard/take longer to rehome.

My mum just took a cat from someone who was going to have her pts coz she was 'really old', Flo is 14years old says the vet and is in perfect health.

I rescued my cat in 2005 from a shelter and he was 17years old (I love all the oldies and the harder to home pets) and he lived til October 2010. So 16 is no way old for a cat these days!

Ok let me get to my point!....I would possibly be able to take the cat if needed. Coz I love old cats and have the time and space to have one.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their responses!!!!!!!!!! Didn't expect so many!

I only found out yesterday and have to say I know very little about cats...in fact less than that lol! If it comes to it I would contact Cats Protection and other cat rescues.



purple_x said:


> Aaww the poor cat  I guess the only thing about having it go into a rescue is that it may be hard/take longer to rehome.
> 
> My mum just took a cat from someone who was going to have her pts coz she was 'really old', Flo is 14years old says the vet and is in perfect health.
> 
> ...


...However if you purple_x are willing to take opn a cat with potentially decent vet bills....and would hopefully be able to help my sis get her vet checked before she was rehomed...then I would love to give her to someone who would be able to offer a home as opposed to just shelter. Thanks hun!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

When I got my cat (Snowdon) he had all sorts of medical problems and I was told he'd only live another 6months. He lived with me for 5 1/2 years! 
I was used to massive vet bills and have 2 very understanding vets that allow me to pay monthly if the bills get too high.

It also helps that we have a vet and a vet nurse in the family so I get some check ups for free! 

But yep if the cat needs a home then I'd be happy to take her.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> When I got my cat (Snowdon) he had all sorts of medical problems and I was told he'd only live another 6months. He lived with me for 5 1/2 years!
> I was used to massive vet bills and have 2 very understanding vets that allow me to pay monthly if the bills get too high.
> 
> It also helps that we have a vet and a vet nurse in the family so I get some check ups for free!
> ...


Brill thanks hun! Where abouts in the country are u (roughly!)? xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hope the cat can be found a home. is a horrible idea to have it PTS simply because they cant be bothered to rehome it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

manic rose said:


> hope the cat can be found a home. is a horrible idea to have it PTS simply because they cant be bothered to rehome it


Yeah exactly!! Is one of the worst reasons I've ever heard! But then I'm not surprised from the guy in question


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry about hijacking your thread to ask this. But can someone really have a cat pts on the grounds that it's old if it's in perfect health? Surely no vet would, or even legally could, do this?

I wish I could help in the rehoming of the cat, trust me I'd have them all! But I don't think any of my 3 would take well to an older mog around the place.  Best of luck and good on you for helping her out.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Erzs said:


> I'm sorry about hijacking your thread to ask this. But can someone really have a cat pts on the grounds that it's old if it's in perfect health? Surely no vet would, or even legally could, do this?
> 
> I wish I could help in the rehoming of the cat, trust me I'd have them all! But I don't think any of my 3 would take well to an older mog around the place.  Best of luck and good on you for helping her out.


I don't know if it's legal or not, but it's kinder to have an old animal PTS if you can't be bothered to find it a home. The alternative is kicking it out on the street which is down right cruel.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Brill thanks hun! Where abouts in the country are u (roughly!)? xx


I'm in South Cambridgeshire. About 20mins away from central Cambridge.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I'm in South Cambridgeshire. About 20mins away from central Cambridge.


Lol miles from Manchester lol! Still we'll sort something out


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Any news on the cat?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Any news on the cat?


No idea hun...I won't know for a bit if I'm honest...he has yet to be called up for his mission...which has not yet been done. Then my sis will take it on...but she's not the most reliable with pets...plus doubt her landlord would like it so will be after all that


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Erzs said:


> I'm sorry about hijacking your thread to ask this. But can someone really have a cat pts on the grounds that it's old if it's in perfect health? Surely no vet would, or even legally could, do this?


Yep, vets put down healthy animals all the time


----------

